# Dynamic tree support



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

This stuff is called Nerex by Swedish Systems, it boast 17k tensile. I like it, its easy to work with and does its job.

The slings







I assume the 4400 rating is working load... I hope.





don't really like these thin metal things at all.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 9, 2009)

That's neat Dan. You know I prefer the 3/8" log chain, lol.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

I have used this stuff before but not the slings. There are actually thinner slings with a higher rating made by a different company I was thinking of using instead of these. I think the metal links might be what gives these slings a lower rating.

Its been quite some time since I cabled a tree. Last time I used a steel cable which failed. The cable held, the tree failed.

I am looking a lot of codom ash recently and am looking to gear up for proper support, or at least better.

This is my first project, the kid is getting heavy. I put the 3 strand in the other day because we had a party for the kids and some of them are bigger than mine and I didn't want any problems. Yeah, I know; A 3 strand? Yup, its in real good shape for being so old.













There she goes


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

I did pole clip the tips back last spring but I think it should definately have some extra support. Its a black walnut of course so the tips do get heavy.

I soaked my 3 strand in re-constituted dried blood to keep the rodents off of it for a few days. Although they say the rats won't chew the Nerex I don't beleive them. Some say they won't chew it cause its man made. I told them to tell the rats to stop chewing my plastic gas cans then, and my grill hose, and my patio furniture and the antenna on my car and pretty much anything else I left outside.

I did get a lesson from Dave at AA though about how the Europeans handle stuff like this. Recommended inpection intervals is 6 months.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 9, 2009)

that swing is sick tman! she isnt going to have a fear of anything when she gets older. you are creating a monster for yourself in the teen years. lol.

i wish i had a swing like that. now.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

This walnut was under attack by Aspy a few years ago, maybe you can tell.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

oldirty said:


> that swing is sick tman! she isnt going to have a fear of anything when she gets older. you are creating a monster for yourself in the teen years. lol.
> 
> i wish i had a swing like that. now.



Yeah she gets about 30 feet above the driveway. I think if you got on that limb it would surely need some supplemental support.


----------



## oldirty (Mar 9, 2009)

i wouldnt want to wreck her fun. i'll wait for the next big tree i prune to go for a swing.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 9, 2009)

Nailsbeats said:


> That's neat Dan. You know I prefer the 3/8" log chain, lol.



I was messing with the lockjack again down at the store today as well. Just not my thing I guess. Not really for fast downward movement they said. Too many screws to pay attention to. At 350 I think they are asking to much.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 10, 2009)

*So its done*

I pulled a climb line up with the 3strand , tied on some crap , fresh batteries in the thing you take pictures with and went up.










I put on my suspenders for this










Listen, all you need to know is that if something moves up there its gettin shot full of BB's.

Anyway this is a real nice piece which fits in over my left shoulder, I used it to cut the BB gun off before I went up








But oh crap, look at that.









yeah well, nevermind








Plus the SOG with pliers on my right shoulder.... for puttin the chain back on.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 10, 2009)

*So Foreward Ho*

I moved the swing's rope out a foot from its old position and put the sling before it. 







It has been there since summer 06. I would have gotten to it sooner but I got held up at the office. You can see the girth mark, its not to bad but definately not a good way to hang a swing for very long. The only reason the swing is still hanging the way it is is because the store was out of slings.








I am just hanging off this... and my lanyard







This is why I like softer soled boots







Its what you can't see that is important


----------



## treemandan (Mar 10, 2009)

The splice







the upper support







I had hauled the 3strand back up to tension the load which was just simply using my foot to suck it up a little . The I dropped it into the pond.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 10, 2009)

*The tension*



















Now I just need a push WEEEEE! Higher!








The moment any downward pressure in exerted the rope begins to work. I might find it a little tight with foliage so then I will adjust it THEN I will borrow a bucket truck.


----------



## woodchux (Mar 10, 2009)

Why does this remind me of that Sean Connery picture you're always posting?


----------



## treemandan (Mar 10, 2009)

I was trying hard not to crack up when I took that but yup.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 10, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> You are a man with a dangerous mind.



They have been trying to control it.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 10, 2009)

Actually the suspenders ( 12.50 army surplus) clip right up with most saddles . I use to use them more often back in the day, these days they are more of a " mowing the grass on a Sun, DRUNK " thing.

the beeners are at a good location to quickly stow a rope, tool, etc. I used to hang the Nextel up there somewhere too.

I stopped using them years ago cause when I have 3 saws hanging from my belt I can't lift my arms. Maybe I should try the suspenders that have a little stretch in them?


----------



## tree MDS (Mar 11, 2009)

Good stuff dan. I'm gonna rep you for this one (is that a first?? lol).

Oops, sorry dan, already repped you too much.

These damn cigs are givin me short term memory.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 15, 2009)

No more cables for me. I se the "sav-a tree" dynamic system from Sherrill.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 15, 2009)

No more cables for me. I use the "sav-a tree" dynamic system from Sherrill.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Mar 15, 2009)

jefflovstrom said:


> No more cables for me. I use the "sav-a tree" dynamic system from Sherrill.
> Jeff



I am not a fan of cables and am glad to use this rope in prefernce.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 15, 2009)

You know, I asked this question when jomoco was doing his cabling here in my and his hometown or territorrey(torrey-get it) and got no response- wounding the tree to save it versus saving it. Whatever, 
Jeff


----------



## Plasmech (Sep 12, 2009)

Dynamic Tree Support....I see, said the blind man.


----------



## treemandan (Sep 12, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Dynamic Tree Support....I see, said the blind man.



yeah the green rope can take the elements for years. It has a good amount of stretch so its not good for much else besides supporting trees. Its like a buck a foot at Amercan Arborist. The web straps get pricey but you can use lags or better yet through bolts.


----------



## NCTREE (Nov 6, 2009)

seems like the way to go, thats sweet swing for the little one. will the rope last as long as a cable under the elements though or is it something you should renew ever so many years?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 6, 2009)

I just think it should be dynamic.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Nov 7, 2009)

NCTREE said:


> seems like the way to go, thats sweet swing for the little one. will the rope last as long as a cable under the elements though or is it something you should renew ever so many years?



They say it lasts a long time. I guess not as long as a cable but now you have inspections to do and HEY guess what? Its time for it to be redone after 5 years.

Its to easy putting this stuff in. No drills, cable cutters, hauling heavy non-plyable cable through the tree and etc. It really is a joy to work with. And just tell the HO's of the seriuosness involved and keep track of the systems you install. Sure, some will need attention of the years; a quick payed climb to inspected or use a sightglass from the ground.


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 7, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Dynamic Tree Support....I see, said the blind man.



...to his deaf daughter, over the disconnected telephone!


----------

